# Losing power



## stanzadriver90 (Nov 15, 2005)

I've got a 90 stanza and this past week i have lost considerable power and it sounds like i have an exhaust leak yet i have checked my pipe, and my headers and have found no exhaust leak.....does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Give some more details such as follows: Did the problem start all at once or has it been getting worse over time? You state that it is sluggish, is this only when taking off or is it also when driving down the road at a moderate/high speed too? Is it only sluggish or does it stutter on acceleration etc.? Is there any visible tailpipe signs or smells. Does the air temperature make any difference? Have you noticed a change in your gas mileage? What does it start and idle like? Is it doing anything else other than a loss of power? Finally, does the check engine light come on and have you checked it for any codes?


----------

